# Fuente de TV LED Samsung reemplazo de diodo



## flaco-urbano (Abr 15, 2018)

Hola a todos.
Tengo en la fuente de este TV, un puente de diodos dañado... en realidad uno de cuatro diodos. Es el rectificador de la tensión V LED.
Este diodo tiene la nomenclatura SF20JG (aquí en mi localidad no lo consigo), que es un diodo ultra rápido. Coloqué en su lugar un UF5408 y éste toma una muy alta temperatura en poco tiempo de funcionamiento.

¿Por cual otro diodo podría reemplazarlo?

Datasheet: https://ar.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Diodes-Incorporated/SF20JG?qs=XkG7G60aEB73hY%2b9W4x0Mg==


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2018)

Es un diodo ultrarápido, de unos 2A nomilanes y de entre 35 a 50 ns de tiempo de recuperación, si no llega a esa velocidad calientan, pero también puede haber algún problema en el circuito, ya que no se rompen porque si,


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 15, 2018)

Hola pandacba.
¿Será que puede haber un problema en el circuito?
¿Por que sólo se dañó un diodo?

Dejo imagen de ejemplo con la indicación del diodo dañado.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 15, 2018)

¿Ya comprobaste que el backlight funciona bien? La idea no es que te quedes reparando una fuente para luego darte cuenta que además tienes leds quemados.

Respecto al diodo, si se calienta excesivamente puede deberse a:

1) El diodo que reemplazaste no cumple con las características del original.
2) A pesar de que se dañó sólo un diodo, los demás pueden haberse resentido en la falla original. Como regla práctica se cambian los cuatro diodos, aunque te haya fallado sólo uno.
3) El filtro que viene después del puente de diodos puede haber alterado su valor en términos de capacitancia o ESR.

Como falta mucha información de la falla, estoy suponiendo que tienes los voltajes correctos en el secundario, salvo el voltaje que va a los led.

Deberías subir fotos de la fuente por las dos caras, y dar información más precisa (marca y modelo del TV, nomenclatura de la fuente (BN44-00XXXX), y si es que lo tienes, compartir el esquemático con el resto de los colegas).


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 15, 2018)

Muy buena opinión skynetronics.
Las tiras de LED's están en buen estado, la imagen se observa con buena iluminación y sin sectores oscuros.

El diagrama de esta fuente no lo tengo. Es un TV con menos de un año de uso.

Lo último que hice fue colocar otro diodo, que retiré de una vieja placa; es el FUF5407 y este trabaja a una temperatura muy aceptable.

Creo que el UF5408 que utilicé es de mala calidad  y compré diez unidades 

Debería cambiar el título del tema por es otro: "Donde conseguir Diodos de buena calidad"


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 16, 2018)

Entonces, según entiendo después de instalar el FUF5407 ya solucionaste la falla, ¿verdad?

Si es así, felicidades.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2018)

Pregunta en GM electrónica, fijate tienen sitio web


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 16, 2018)

skynetronics dijo:


> Entonces, según entiendo después de instalar el FUF5407 ya solucionaste la falla, ¿verdad?
> 
> Si es así, felicidades.



Así es. Lleva varias horas funcionando normalmente.



skynetronics dijo:


> 2) A pesar de que se dañó sólo un diodo, los demás pueden haberse resentido en la falla original. Como regla práctica se cambian los cuatro diodos, aunque te haya fallado sólo uno.



Sí me hubiese gustado hacer eso, pero no tengo stock por el momento. Esta situación deberé corregir urgente.



pandacba dijo:


> Pregunta en GM electrónica, fijate tienen sitio web



Compré en Lomas de Zamora el NUR460. Lo probaré a ver como funciona.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2018)

Te fijaste en la hoja de datos el tiempo de recuperación? 50nS


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 16, 2018)

Sí. El tiempo de recuperación es casi idéntico al original.
Incluso ayer probé un viejo diodo de international rectifier mucho más lento (200ns) y trabajó bien en todo momento. Ahora me dio un poco miedo en este último diodo los 200V como valor máximo inverso.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 16, 2018)

Que la tensión sea más alta no causa problemas mientras sea rápido y 2A necesitas 120V en la salida así que no vas a tener problemas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2018)

Más rápido o cómo te dicen de mayor tensión máxima de ruptura no configuran problema.


----------

